# Anastasia's Betta Journal



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been a member since right after I bought my first betta in April 2011, but I tend to mostly only go on this website when one of my fish is having a problem.  So now I'm planning on changing that and becoming a more regular member so that I can share the good parts of fish-keeping as well!

I have five fish right now. I've had Davros and Spock for over a year, Yoda since the Summer, and Oswin and Anakin for two months exactly as of today. I'm a little bit worried about Anakin at the moment because I'm not sure he's growing as fast as he should (he was only a couple weeks old when I bought him and he's still less than an inch long), but otherwise they've been doing very well lately, considering that both Davros and Spock have had health problems in the past.

Since I just moved out of my tiny college dorm into my parents house, one of my projects for the new year is to move each of them out of their current tanks (some of which are only 2 gallons) into reasonably-sized tanks. I'm not sure I have room for 10-gallons, but I know even a 5-gallon for each of them would be a big improvement. Spock is going to get the first upgrade, since the light on his tank has been broken for a long time.

Another of my projects is to get a good-quality camera so that I can actually get some good pictures of my fish. I've always envied the people who can show off how pretty theirs are on the internet ,but it's hard to get a nice picture on my ipod.  Of course, the tanks come first though!


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Irishdancer said:


> I've been a member since right after I bought my first betta in April 2011, but I tend to mostly only go on this website when one of my fish is having a problem.  So now I'm planning on changing that and becoming a more regular member so that I can share the good parts of fish-keeping as well!
> 
> I have five fish right now. I've had Davros and Spock for over a year, Yoda since the Summer, and Oswin and Anakin for two months exactly as of today. I'm a little bit worried about Anakin at the moment because I'm not sure he's growing as fast as he should (he was only a couple weeks old when I bought him and he's still less than an inch long), but otherwise they've been doing very well lately, considering that both Davros and Spock have had health problems in the past.
> 
> ...


It is great to see you wanting to become active on this forum! I try my best to be, too, even though I've just recently become a member! :roll:

Awesome! I can't wait until we can see awesome pictures of your fish! I totally understand about the good quality camera part, I only have my phone camera (and it SUCKS), which can be really annoying especially when you need photos of your sick betta to help diagnose :/ !!


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> I only have my phone camera (and it SUCKS), which can be really annoying especially when you need photos of your sick betta to help diagnose :/ !!


I've run into that problem before as well.  Luckily it's been a while since any of my fish had any mystery illnesses. 

Tomorrow I have to go to the pets store to buy some more water conditioner, and while I'm there, I'm going to see if they're taking job applications. Since I just graduated college and moved home, I need to get a job pretty soon. We have both a Petsmart and a Petco, so I'll stop at both of them. And as long as I'm there, I'm going to see if the tanks here are any better than the ones at the location I usually went to near my campus, or if I'll still need to order online.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh!! Cool!! I hope you get a job there  

I would love to work at our pet store, but they are in the city and that's awhile away from me


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

The application for PetCo is online, so I didn't get it done while I was at the store, but there was a 'now hiring' sign in the window which is a good sign. 

Also, while I was there I got a bag of Blue Buffalo cat food. My parents usually buy Iams for our cats, and even though they believe me that switching to a different brand would be worth it if it solves their throwing up problems, they haven't found any other brand that both the cats like. Well, one of the cats snubbed the new food at first but then later went back to eat it when she thought no one was watching, and the other one not only seemed to like it, but then got into the bag because I'd accidentally left it out. Since this brand is a lot more expensive, I'm not sure I can convince my parents to buy it, but if I get a job soon I'm sure I can take care of it.

Also, at the store I found a fish I wanted to buy, but I let my sister talk me out of it.The poor guy was laying at the bottom of his cup and didn't seem able to swim upwards, so I'm guessing he has SBD. His colors were beautiful, though. I haven't had much luck rescuing bettas that already are in poor health. Also, I don't really have room for another tank at the moment, my parents already don't like that I have five. I'm still regretting not buying him, because I just had a feeling that he wasn't as bad as he looked and all it'd take to revive him would be some clean, heated water. :-( I hope someone else who can get him that ends up buying him instead.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Irishdancer said:


> The application for PetCo is online, so I didn't get it done while I was at the store, but there was a 'now hiring' sign in the window which is a good sign.
> 
> Also, while I was there I got a bag of Blue Buffalo cat food. My parents usually buy Iams for our cats, and even though they believe me that switching to a different brand would be worth it if it solves their throwing up problems, they haven't found any other brand that both the cats like. Well, one of the cats snubbed the new food at first but then later went back to eat it when she thought no one was watching, and the other one not only seemed to like it, but then got into the bag because I'd accidentally left it out. Since this brand is a lot more expensive, I'm not sure I can convince my parents to buy it, but if I get a job soon I'm sure I can take care of it.
> 
> Also, at the store I found a fish I wanted to buy, but I let my sister talk me out of it.The poor guy was laying at the bottom of his cup and didn't seem able to swim upwards, so I'm guessing he has SBD. His colors were beautiful, though. I haven't had much luck rescuing bettas that already are in poor health. Also, I don't really have room for another tank at the moment, my parents already don't like that I have five. I'm still regretting not buying him, because I just had a feeling that he wasn't as bad as he looked and all it'd take to revive him would be some clean, heated water. :-( I hope someone else who can get him that ends up buying him instead.


Aw! I hope you get a job! Good luck! ;-)

And I've found cats can be soooo fussy! :shock::-? Like. Beyond fussy. My cats don't even like eating the cat food if it's not fresh out of the packet! (Like, it can be sitting for five minutes and they won't eat it -_-) so I always try to pretend that I'm pouring new ones in... and they know when I don't >.> <.<

I hope your parents like it and want to buy it :-D


And awww! That is HORRIBLE. I can honestly say that I am lucky enough to have not seen Betta in cups before! (I know, how?!) Well.. In my town we don't have a pet/fish store. In the city below us, where I travel to to get fish, fish supplies etc, they have two pet stores. Both of them only have a few Betta for sale than hundreds - so they are generally free swimming in a tank with appropriate roomies =) At one of the pet stores, though, they sometimes have the aggressive ones in floaters... I remember seeing one that had actually jumped over one night and attacked the fancy guppies tails - so sad. I am glad that the pet stores Betta and fish in general are kept in a better environment than those in other places - I would cry every-time I saw them like that! :/ 

Maybe next time you go there you could see if he is still there and maybe get him? =]


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Maybe next time you go there you could see if he is still there and maybe get him? =]


I'm thinking about it. My parents wouldn't be very happy with me, but I know I could find a spot for a tank someplace. If nothing else, my sisters would be happy to have him in their room.


In other news, I bought a car today! This is the first one that's just mine and not the family's. My Mom is paying for it, and I'll pay her back gradually once I get a job. It shouldn't take long because it's not an expensive car (it's used and has been in a couple of accidents) but we took it to a mechanic and he said it's actually in quite good condition, the damage is just on the surface.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's so cool  Good on you! I want a car..


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Job applications are so stressful. They have so many questions that none of the answers really fit. Like 'how many years of college have you completed?' I graduated in 3 and a half years, but usually there's no box for 'half' years, and if I just say 3, it sounds like I'm not finished yet. And work experience stuff is the worst, because I've never had a 'traditional' job, just some free-lance things like tutoring, writing and working backstage at the theater. 

Anyway, I got to be home alone for the morning so I got a lot done. It was time for 100% water changes in all my tanks, and it was nice having the kitchen to myself so I could get that done faster. Usually I avoid having to do them all the same day, but I was out of town for a few days after Christmas, and that got me off schedule.

Update on the cat food: I've had both the Blue Buffalo and the old brand out at the same time, and it looks like both are being eaten. I'm not sure if one cat is eating the new kind and one is eating the old kind, or if they're both eating some of each.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cats are such funny creatures! 8)

And hmm, well I hope you get them! And that reminds me, time to clean my tanks...


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I had to run errands today, and one of them was turning in a job application at a store practically next door to the pet store, so of course I had to go in and see if my fish was still there. He wasn't (REALLY hoping that means someone bought him and not that he passed away), but they had a lot of really pretty halfmoons. So I called my Mom and asked how much trouble I'd be in if I bought a new fish.

This store doesn't have any really good tanks so I just bought him a 1.5 gallon Tetra for now. Unfortunately it didn't come with the plants like it used to, so right now his tank just has the bare necessities, but I'll get it fixed up for him later. It's a whole lot better than the little cup he had at the store. And aside from what looks like some slight ammonia burns on his tail, he looks to be in good health.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Irishdancer said:


> I had to run errands today, and one of them was turning in a job application at a store practically next door to the pet store, so of course I had to go in and see if my fish was still there. He wasn't (REALLY hoping that means someone bought him and not that he passed away), but they had a lot of really pretty halfmoons. So I called my Mom and asked how much trouble I'd be in if I bought a new fish.
> 
> This store doesn't have any really good tanks so I just bought him a 1.5 gallon Tetra for now. Unfortunately it didn't come with the plants like it used to, so right now his tank just has the bare necessities, but I'll get it fixed up for him later. It's a whole lot better than the little cup he had at the store. And aside from what looks like some slight ammonia burns on his tail, he looks to be in good health.


That's cute hehe! Did you get into much trouble?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Not from my Mom. She told me not to make a big deal about him in front of my Dad though. I know he saw me carrying the tank inside from my car, but he hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aw oh I hope you don't get in too much trouble  My dad doesn't really mind about my pets - well, if he does, he hasn't said anything.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My parents like that I have Bettas, they just don't like that I have so many because they feel that I spend too much money and space in my room on them. But my Mom will actually come in my room and talk to them when she gets bored, and my sisters love helping take care of them, so it does feel like they're part of the family instead of just mine. 

I think the main problem is just that I owe my parents some money, and so my Dad doesn't like seeing me come home with new purchases because that makes him worry that I'm not keeping an eye on my bank account.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh.. I get you. Maybe you could sit him down and explain?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm mad at my parents right now. They seem to think that the fact that I don't have any job offers yet is because I'm "not trying hard enough". I've filled out lots of job applications, and I'm pretty sure that the reason no one is interested in hiring me is because I don't have much work experience, and they're the ones who said I couldn't get a job as a teenager because they wanted to keep me at home. And I hate that my family is always fighting with me over money when they're loaning my twin sister more and more money all the time without complaining about it or guilt-tripping her at all, just because she's still in school and I graduated.

Anyway, the fish are all doing well. Sherlock seems to be settling in pretty well. He doesn't get as excited over his food as my others, but he started eating the day after I bought him. His heater doesn't seem to be working as well as the others, though. His and Anakin's tanks both seem to be a few degrees cooler than the others. I hope I don't need to get the heaters replaced.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmm... I can understand you. 
Jobs are pretty hard to get, nowadays. Especially where I live - I haven't heard back from ANY of them. I totally get what you mean. Employees are really fussy. Your parent's need to understand that. I hope you can get one one day - just don't give up trying =]

Oh, cute about the food thingy. Maybe turn the heaters up a tad more?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

The last week has been extra stressful. I don't know if I should say the details on the internet, but my Mom had some health problems and had to go to the ER at the beginning of the month. She seemed to be okay so they sent her home pretty quickly, but she just got tests back and it turns out it was something serious. Her life isn't in danger anymore, but she'll need medication and follow-up doctor appointments. It's pretty scary though, because a friend of the family had a more serious case of the same thing a couple months ago and has been in the hospital ever since.

Also all this job stress is really getting to me. My Mom got mad at me this morning and I had a meltdown. I really don't know what my parents expect of me, because one minute they'll be telling me that I shouldn't be expecting a job so soon, and the next they'll be saying I'm a failure for not already having a job.

But anyway...Sherlock made his first bubblenest while we were all at church Sunday morning. I'm glad I got a picture because he totally destroyed it that afternoon.  And Anakin's been a little stinker, he's figured out how to knock the heater off the suction cup, and then he'll squeeze himself into the place where the heater fits into the suction cup. It's a tight fit and I was worried he'd get stuck, so I just took the suction cup out. I think he's reached his pre-teens, because he's giving me quite an attitude about that.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to be a pain but I really need to rant right now...

1) I'm having a hard time keeping my tank temperatures at a good level. They all have heaters, but my room has a drafty window and is pretty cold, and the heaters just don't seem to be strong enough. I've never had to use them 24/7 before, but obviously I'm going to have to do that now. I've got them all on at full power, and the water is still taking forever to get warmer.

2) I've spent the last few days delivering phone books. That's got to be the worst job ever. I worked 8 hours the first two days and 7 hours today, but I'm only getting paid about one hundred dollars (and that's with gas compensation included). So that's like $4 an hour, which is half of minimum wage. And this was a hard job, too. My parents were getting mad at me for complaining, but I've got bruises all over my legs and ankles and my back is sore because I've had to do so much heavy lifting. And it's way too cold to spend that much time outside.

3)My sister and I were really hoping to go on a dance-related trip together next month, but I don't know how can I afford it. I'm stubbornly refusing to give up, but I've done the math over and over and the only way I can pay for it is if my parents help me with other expenses like car insurance, until I get a job. And they've made it clear that since they loaned me some of the money for the car, I'm not a position to be asking any favors from them.

4) I always used to get so mad at my mother because all she ever thought about was money. I promised myself I'd never be like that, but somehow I ended up being EXACTLY like that. I guess being a grown-up just does that to people.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's alright, rant away. I honestly just got these notifications lol!

1) Perhaps turn the temperature up on the heater higher than you normally would. I do that if it gets colder - I turn the heater hotter. Though you'd clearly keep an eye on the temperature.

2) That's like slavery! You shouldn't have to work for that much! That's ____. -_-

3) That really, really sucks. Sorry to hear that you are struggling. Perhaps you and your sister could postpone the trip?

4) You have to think and have money in this world to get by - times are tough and things are way too expensive to be a free-loader. I think there's a difference between a greedy person and a smart person. I think maybe you used to think she was just greedy, but grown up now you have sort of lived the experiences and realized that it's how it needs to be for you to survive. So sorry to hear about your mom - hope she has recovered fine.

Oh, sigh. That grumpy pre-teen Betta stage huh ;p wow, he must be strong to knock the heater off!


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, I'm feeling a little bit better today. I don't have to work the phone books again until Monday, so I get to spend today at home and tomorrow I'm going to go to the mall and go store-to-store asking if they're accepting applications. 



Hopelessaddict101 said:


> ]
> 1) Perhaps turn the temperature up on the heater higher than you normally would. I do that if it gets colder - I turn the heater hotter. Though you'd clearly keep an eye on the temperature.



My tank heaters aren't adjustable.I know the adjustable ones are better, but neither of the pet stores in the area carry any good ones except the kind for really big tanks. I've decided to just replace some of the heaters, and I'm looking online for a nice one that I can afford.

It was Sherlock's turn for a 100% water change yesterday, but he just had such a beautiful bubblnest that I didn't want to disturb it. So Idecided to do Spock's instead, and I'll do Sherlock another day. And it looks like Yoda is starting a little bubblenest as well, which is exciting because he's never made bubblenests often at all.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel absolutely horrible because I've gotten behind in tank-cleaning. I haven't even done partial water changes in any of them for a couple days, so tomorrow I'm going to do 100% changes in all the tanks.

Good news about the heater though: we had warmer weather for a couple days, so the water temperature has been easier to control. Also I found a heater that I like better. I'll post more about that in a different thread, but here's the one I'm thinking about at the moment: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752191&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
I can't order it until I get paid for the phone books, which might not be until Tuesday, though.

Also, my sister and I are going to the dance competition after all! My parents wanted me to do the phone books for another week, but they told me I could put the money towards the trip. I'm really excited because I love short trips like this, and my sister and I are looking forward to spending the time together, and competitions are always lots of fun, but at the same time, I'm nervous because I have the bad habit of putting lots of pressure on myself to get good results, and I'm not feeling very confident about my dancing at the moment.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm really worried about Anakin. Today he's not been swimming around like usual, and when I fed him, he didn't get all exited. I feel awful because I haven't been home much lately, so I don't know how long he's been sick. I'd noticed that he didn't come up to greet me when I get home, but he normally isn't active at that time of evening, and he has been swimming around every morning when I feed him, so I didn't think I needed to worry about that. But today he's definitely not feeling well, and I think he might be dying. :-(

I was so stupid to take this job! If I'd been home where I could see him, and if I hadn't forgotten to clean his tank on schedule, he'd probably be fine and now he's going to die just because I was greedy and wanted to make a little money.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I just realized I haven't been on this site in ages...

Anakin died after being sick for a couple weeks. He wasn't growing as much as he should have, so I'm not really sure what the problem was. Maybe the time when the power was out and he had to go without a heater for several days in the winter caused more damage than I realized.

I currently have six fish. Yoda isn't doing so well, I think he has a tumor. He's always had a bit of an unusual swimming pattern, and I noticed a bit of a lump a few weeks ago. Since then, he's gradually gotten less active. He also seems to have troubles breathing at times.

The other five are all in good health and enjoying the fact that it's so hot this time of year that the house is almost always above 80 degrees (and I love not having to use the heaters!) Davros and Gandalf have been making bubblenests almost daily.

I don't think I had Gandalf yet the last time I updated. He was a Wal-Mart rescue. When I found him, he had parasites and a bit of fin-rot, but I could tell by his colors that he'd do well with proper care. I had troubles buying him because my Mom was trying to convince the store clerk to mark down his price by pointing out that he was sick, and so he was trying to get me to buy a healthier fish instead. But I was able to buy him, and he got healthy amazingly fast. He's so funny because he'll make huge bubblenests, mess them up and build a new one over and over again.

As far as the job situation, I'm still looking for a steady job, but I've found some temporary things that have worked much better than the phone book delivery.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back! I'm sorry you lost Anakin.


----------

